# Furry draught excluder



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's our new draught excluder, I knew the cats would be good for something eventually.....:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

That is just toooo cute  What's behind the door - is it the boiler cupboard?


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

great pic :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a great picture :thumbup: It looks as if it should be on some sort of advert for something or even some sort of greetings card - not sure for what but it is really sweet :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> That is just toooo cute  What's behind the door - is it the boiler cupboard?


yes, the hot water tank is behind the door, nice warm air coming from within...lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Great pic :thumbup: its always the same where there's heat there's a cat or two or three :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

How sweet!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha excellent picture!! :laugh:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww they all look soooooo cute cuddled up like that


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a brilliant picture. Love it.:thumbup:_


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Toooo Cuuuute i have a cat that spends all winter sleeping in the airing cuboard she has her own pile of towels to sleep on  

viv xx


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Fantastic and as someone said earlier it should be on a greetings card.


----------

